# Started a healthy eating plan!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Well girls,

I've now started a healthy eating plan in preparation that all will be well for me to egg share. I bought a Zita West book yesterday.

Can't believe I'm going to have to forsake my lovely scottish butteries, cakes, shortbread and stuff. I've started taking pregnacare and had Alpen for breakfast this morning (I don't normally eat breakfast) and going to have a tuna and salad wholemeal roll for lunch and chicken and steamed veg tonight. I made the most of it yesterday and had a few plates of chinese eat all you like.

Has anybody else tried a healthy eating plan before/during egg sharing and do you think it helped towards a BFP?

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Panda (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi MrsRedcap - just wanted to say well done you! Its not easy making a change to your diet but every little helps and Im sure you will start to feel the benefits soon.

I have to eat extremely healthy all the time as have intolerance to yeast, sugar, MSG and Caffeine.  So no bread, biscuits, cakes, chocolates, chinese, pizza, ready meals, coffee, tea, most tinned things... Oh the list goes on and on....  I've been on the same regime for about 10 years now and am extremely fit and healthy and about to embark on first tx - start injections next Thursday so hopefully, fingers crossed and all that.

My diet does sound extremely restrictive but its not, I eat lots of fruit, veg, wholemeal pasta, brown rice, soups, fish, chicken, ocassionally red meat.  Everything has to be freshly prepared so if we were having spag bol then we can't use a sauce.  Fortunately I have a hubbie who loves cooking!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya vicki hun
Wishing u all the best hope ur healthy eating plan goes well,iam starting to drink plenty of water and protein! gudluck
love kelly


----------

